# Cage for two ratties?



## Lavender (Aug 27, 2007)

What do you all think of this cage for two does? (Keeping GMR in mind!)

Cage

If I have young rats I will cover the cage in hardware cloth as the bar spacing is a bit wide I think


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

It's a decent one, though if you have young ratties or small girls, the bar spacing might be too large. At least, it looks like the ferret bar-spacing.

I don't mind the Super Pet shelves, but many do.

Size of the cage wise, it's great for 2!


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

Rats should have _at least_ 2 cubic feet of space per rat. That cage is too small, go with something bigger. =]


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

The cage calc. says its big enough for 5 rats, 2 males should be fine in there.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

o-o. I think you just helped me find the future cage for the future boys!

:]]

AND BAH! Savveth, that cage is HUGE, rats will fit. :]


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

savveth - The cage is NOT too small. 32L x 20"W x 30"H = 5 rats.


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

goodness, what is my problem today. I need sleeep. ugh. stupid school.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Although actually, those Super Pet cages are measured from the bottom plastic part, which is wider... so I'm pretty sure the actual cage part is 30" x 18" (that's how it was with my SP cage).

I personally don't like Super Pet cages, but it is big enough for 2.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Even with how many SP cages I have, I forgot that, Mana. Even still, though, it would hold 4 rats.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

savveth said:


> goodness, what is my problem today. I need sleeep. ugh. stupid school.


Are you checking these on a cage calculator? Is it set to metric? I make that mistake pretty often. :lol:


----------

